# Hello Everyone



## Renea (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi my names Renea.. Im from Montgomery County, PA


I have 3 baby's 

3 yr old Domestic Named King
2 1/2 yr old Domestic Named Mika
and a stray who we think is about 1 1/2 maybe.. Named Baby and she is Prego right now.. which we didnt know when we took her in .. Heres some pictures...

THIS IS KING









This is MIKA










This is BABY










Mika and King hugging and playing


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

awweee, sweet cats.. welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Very cute cats.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Cute looking kitties! Welcome to the forum to you and your furry friends.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

to you and your furrfamily! Great pics, we LOVE pics, can't wait to see more!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!
Your kitties are very [email protected] cannot wait to see your babies - when is the Baby mommy due?


----------



## Renea (Aug 6, 2004)

IM gonng say probably 2 weeks....

When we found her she was starved, Skin and bones... 

So when we took her in she ate like a pig. So with that and being prego its hard to tell how far she really is.. but i can feel them moving around alot so im gonna say 2 weeks.

Shes a 6 toe kitty too.. on all her paws, Suppost to be good luck


----------



## malcolmsmom (Jun 18, 2004)

Welcome  What beuatiful kitties....king looks all cozy in the first picture!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. I love that last picture and how Kings paws are touching each other too, so cute :lol:


----------

